# Audi Connect - Service is currently unavailable



## jonstatt

I cannot get Audi Connect to work since I picked up my car yesterday.

I registered on the website with the VIN on myAudi no problems.

On the website, It displays an 8 digit PIN to use in the car.

I have inserted a SIM into the car and it shows a signal and 2 data arrows. I know data is working because if I enabled the WiFi hotspot in the car and connect to it with my iPhone, I can surf and check email.

I then go to Audi Connect in the MMI, press the button on the right of the touchpad wheel, choose Login, and choose "alternative Login with PIN", enter the PIN, it then thinks about it for a while before saying "*Audi Connect is not currently available. Please try later*".

I also tried the login using email and password. And I also tried removing the SIM, setting up a hotspot on the iPhone and connecting that way...same result.

So perhaps there is a problem with Audi's server? Or is there a configuration issue in the car? It doesn't say wrong password, no data etc....but that the service is unavailable.

It may well be there is a service problem but nobody around on a weekend to fix it.....


----------



## TerryCTR

Don't quote me but I'm sure there was mention in another thread of it being down at one point recently


----------



## debonair

I have been out this morning for a couple of hours in the car and mine was working just fine


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> I have been out this morning for a couple of hours in the car and mine was working just fine


I suspect it's the login for the first time? If you logout you might not be able to login again!


----------



## jonstatt

I found the solution on the Audi sport forum as it seems to be affecting other MY18 cars.

The solution is to go to Connection Settings, Data, highlight SIM, press the right button next to the wheel, choose "Switch Data module off".

Then go back to Audi Connect where it will say, the data is disabled and do you want to re-enable it? After choosing yes, login again using the 8 digit PIN, and it all starts working.

Weird, but at least it got me up and running.


----------



## ZephyR2

Well don'e. Set up is not particularly straight forwards even when it is working.


----------



## Frenchy99

jonstatt said:


> I found the solution on the Audi sport forum as it seems to be affecting other MY18 cars.
> 
> The solution is to go to Connection Settings, Data, highlight SIM, press the right button next to the wheel, choose "Switch Data module off".
> 
> Then go back to Audi Connect where it will say, the data is disabled and do you want to re-enable it? After choosing yes, login again using the 8 digit PIN, and it all starts working.
> 
> Weird, but at least it got me up and running.


Were do i get this 8 digit PIN? :? Just received my New car, but i'm not able to connect to the Audi-connect system as well...


----------



## debonair

Frenchy99 said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the solution on the Audi sport forum as it seems to be affecting other MY18 cars.
> 
> The solution is to go to Connection Settings, Data, highlight SIM, press the right button next to the wheel, choose "Switch Data module off".
> 
> Then go back to Audi Connect where it will say, the data is disabled and do you want to re-enable it? After choosing yes, login again using the 8 digit PIN, and it all starts working.
> 
> Weird, but at least it got me up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> Were do i get this 8 digit PIN? :? Just received my New car, but i'm not able to connect to the Audi-connect system as well...
Click to expand...

You have to register your car on My Audi website. If I remember correctly you will need the VIN number to do this. Once you have done that select Audi Connect from the MENU, then Overview, then you will see an 8 digit PIN in a big red box


----------



## Frenchy99

debonair said:


> Frenchy99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the solution on the Audi sport forum as it seems to be affecting other MY18 cars.
> 
> The solution is to go to Connection Settings, Data, highlight SIM, press the right button next to the wheel, choose "Switch Data module off".
> 
> Then go back to Audi Connect where it will say, the data is disabled and do you want to re-enable it? After choosing yes, login again using the 8 digit PIN, and it all starts working.
> 
> Weird, but at least it got me up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> Were do i get this 8 digit PIN? :? Just received my New car, but i'm not able to connect to the Audi-connect system as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to register your car on My Audi website. If I remember correctly you will need the VIN number to do this. Once you have done that select Audi Connect from the MENU, then Overview, then you will see an 8 digit PIN in a big red box
Click to expand...

Will try that, when I get back home from work tomorrow... Thx...  [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Frenchy99

debonair said:


> Frenchy99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the solution on the Audi sport forum as it seems to be affecting other MY18 cars.
> 
> The solution is to go to Connection Settings, Data, highlight SIM, press the right button next to the wheel, choose "Switch Data module off".
> 
> Then go back to Audi Connect where it will say, the data is disabled and do you want to re-enable it? After choosing yes, login again using the 8 digit PIN, and it all starts working.
> 
> Weird, but at least it got me up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> Were do i get this 8 digit PIN? :? Just received my New car, but i'm not able to connect to the Audi-connect system as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to register your car on My Audi website. If I remember correctly you will need the VIN number to do this. Once you have done that select Audi Connect from the MENU, then Overview, then you will see an 8 digit PIN in a big red box
Click to expand...

Will try that, when I get back home from work tomorrow... Thx...  [smiley=book2.gif][/quote]

You guys are "THE MEN", @debonair and @jonstatt!! :lol: It worked like a charm!!  That's why I love that forum, so helpful!! [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] Thanks again!!


----------



## jont122

Hello

Cannot find "Switch Data module off" in connection manager?

Can anybody give me details of where it is (Telephone etc)

Regards


----------



## nickyr

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Cannot find "Switch Data module off" in connection manager?
> 
> Can anybody give me details of where it is (Telephone etc)
> 
> Regards


It's in Online Settings

I had the same problem myself and it took about 5 or 6 goes of the above instructions to finally get it working.

In the end it only worked after my phone was connected to the MMI.


----------



## jont122

nickyr said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Cannot find "Switch Data module off" in connection manager?
> 
> Can anybody give me details of where it is (Telephone etc)
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Online Settings
> 
> I had the same problem myself and it took about 5 or 6 goes of the above instructions to finally get it working.
> 
> In the end it only worked after my phone was connected to the MMI.
Click to expand...

Well tried this 5 or 6 times last night! But still wouldn't work.

But low and behold this morning tried it when I got into my car, and its working?

Thanks for everyones help.

Regards


----------



## Kenny.

jonstatt said:


> I found the solution on the Audi sport forum as it seems to be affecting other MY18 cars.
> 
> The solution is to go to Connection Settings, Data, highlight SIM, press the right button next to the wheel, choose "Switch Data module off".
> 
> Then go back to Audi Connect where it will say, the data is disabled and do you want to re-enable it? After choosing yes, login again using the 8 digit PIN, and it all starts working.
> 
> Weird, but at least it got me up and running.


Thanks Jonstatt, I couldn't get my one to connect either (another MY18) followed your instructions and it worked 1st time!

Cheers
Ken


----------



## Arc77

jonstatt said:


> I found the solution on the Audi sport forum as it seems to be affecting other MY18 cars.
> 
> The solution is to go to Connection Settings, Data, highlight SIM, press the right button next to the wheel, choose "Switch Data module off".
> 
> Then go back to Audi Connect where it will say, the data is disabled and do you want to re-enable it? After choosing yes, login again using the 8 digit PIN, and it all starts working.
> 
> Weird, but at least it got me up and running.


I know I'm replying to a very old comment but I just had to say THANK YOU. Worked for me!


----------



## jonstatt

Arc77 said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the solution on the Audi sport forum as it seems to be affecting other MY18 cars.
> 
> The solution is to go to Connection Settings, Data, highlight SIM, press the right button next to the wheel, choose "Switch Data module off".
> 
> Then go back to Audi Connect where it will say, the data is disabled and do you want to re-enable it? After choosing yes, login again using the 8 digit PIN, and it all starts working.
> 
> Weird, but at least it got me up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm replying to a very old comment but I just had to say THANK YOU. Worked for me!
Click to expand...

Arc77 and Kenny. , I am really happy to hear the information helped you. I am baffled how MY18 cars are still appearing with this problem. It should be corrected with a software update by now.


----------



## Venom7000

jonstatt said:


> Arc77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the solution on the Audi sport forum as it seems to be affecting other MY18 cars.
> 
> The solution is to go to Connection Settings, Data, highlight SIM, press the right button next to the wheel, choose "Switch Data module off".
> 
> Then go back to Audi Connect where it will say, the data is disabled and do you want to re-enable it? After choosing yes, login again using the 8 digit PIN, and it all starts working.
> 
> Weird, but at least it got me up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm replying to a very old comment but I just had to say THANK YOU. Worked for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arc77 and Kenny. , I am really happy to hear the information helped you. I am baffled how MY18 cars are still appearing with this problem. It should be corrected with a software update by now.
Click to expand...

I think it has nothing to do with the fact that its the newest iteration of TT MK3 (being 2018 year model)
I have TT from 2015 and knock on wood no software issues whatsoever. My firmware is 0139.
I guess its like every other software updates (iOS, Andrioid, Windows) the newer versions bring many good things like: new features, patches to old problems but also bing a f£*ck ton of new bugs and quirks as well :lol:


----------



## zooks

Well I have spent most of the day trying to get this working but seem to have done it now.
I bought the three 12gb 12mth sim card but I also had to switch off/on the data module to get it working. 
The car is connected to the MyAudi service now but the only bit i'm still scratching my head over is where the code on the plastic key fob goes? 
Now when I go into Audi connect on the car I don't have the login manager function to add it just a listing of the connect services content?

Also I'm assuming if I try to update maps etc on my pc the car will use my data sim to do that. Is there anyway to get it to use my house wifi when its parked on the drive?


----------



## ZephyR2

zooks said:


> Also I'm assuming if I try to update maps etc on my pc the car will use my data sim to do that. Is there anyway to get it to use my house wifi when its parked on the drive?


No once you've downloaded you maps etc. on to your PC you process it via the myAudi site and save the update to an SD card which you then take to your car to upload via the VC.
Some good guides on the process available on the forum.


----------



## zooks

ZephyR2 said:


> zooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm assuming if I try to update maps etc on my pc the car will use my data sim to do that. Is there anyway to get it to use my house wifi when its parked on the drive?
> 
> 
> 
> No once you've downloaded you maps etc. on to your PC you process it via the myAudi site and save the update to an SD card which you then take to your car to upload via the VC.
> Some good guides on the process available on the forum.
Click to expand...

Ah ok thanks, will search them out.
I'm still none the wiser about the code on the key. I appear to have Audi Connect working ok but haven't entered that code anywhere?


----------



## ZephyR2

Never seem to have needed that code on the key tab.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertm66

Sorry to re-activate this thread. Having real issues with getting Audi connect up and running.

I have the app working, i have my Audi working but the car Audi connect continually says 'service not available'.

My data sim is a fully working 02 pay monthly. Sim is connected and shows on the dash.

Primary connection device is my mobile, secondary is Sim, data is Sim

There is no option to turn data module on and off. I have searched high and low for it.

My car is a brand new 2018 TT RS.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Had this many times - removing the car SIM and placing back in resolved it a few times as well as logging out of Audi connect.

I dont mean to sound like a broken record - the services are a bit of a gimmick. I just dont use them at all anymore and only connect when i do lo g journeys to get the live traffic updates. Which i dont understand at all as i used to get these without all the online hook ups in my Q5. Still if a car comes with a service it should work.


----------

